# Overwhelming majority of Halifax Regional Police Association members vote no confidence in chief (update)



## Halifax Tar (3 Nov 2022)

96.6 per cent of members who cast a ballot say they do not have confidence in Dan Kinsella's ability to lead the department









						Overwhelming majority of Halifax Regional Police Association members vote no confidence in chief (update)
					

Read the full story and comment on CityNews Halifax.




					halifax.citynews.ca


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Nov 2022)

Well that does mean that .4 support him, so I guess that's his vote and his cousin?


----------

